

Emiller's Guide To Nginx Module Development - mace
http://www.evanmiller.org/nginx-modules-guide.html

======
shin_lao
It's a very good guide we used to develop our nginx plugin, but you will have
to read a bit of the source code to take advantage of the advanced features
not present in this tutorial.

Although scarcely commented, the code is pretty clean to read.

A good approach is to read the code of a plugin that has got a similar
workflow to what you want to achieve.

